

Show HN: Curated Who's Hiring - perspectivezoom
http://curatedhnhiring.com/

======
necubi
There's also [http://hnhiring.me](http://hnhiring.me) which I wrote a couple
of years ago. It's a bit more flexible with filtering, but uncurated.

Incidentally, HN is up at the top of painful websites to scrape. All comments
are at the same level of hierarchy, and the appearance of threading is
accomplished by a spacer <img> with a width set according to the nesting
depth. There are also no absolute times, and the times that are there slowly
lose resolution. In order to get a comment time that's accurate to the minute,
you have to load the page twice an hour and store the post id to time mapping.

~~~
perspectivezoom
Yep, the same level thing is a pickle. Like you, I'm determining top level
comments via the same "s.img" indentation image with. Feels terrible, but it
works.

Same with the comment time. Looked into the Sort by Recently Added request,
and there's no good way to do it without polling.

Regex Filter added

------
perspectivezoom
Source: [https://github.com/perspectivezoom/curated-hn-
hiring](https://github.com/perspectivezoom/curated-hn-hiring)

I wrote it in about a day, so there's a lot of jenky code. Just wanted to get
it out there and see if it's worth spending more time on.

------
FajitaNachos
I think this is great. Love the filters. It'd be nice if you could also filter
by recently added. I'm currently looking for a job and it's kind of a pain to
have to scan through the whole list looking for one or two new jobs that have
been posted.

------
bennyg
Definitely spend more time on it - cause it's a great idea. It's really just
some design nitpicks I have.

Everything's full-screen and stretched so it seems like a ton of information
thrown at you. Each posting has a top line, so you might be able to put that
in a header bar of some sort, like an orange div that stretches across with an
side and down arrow indicating nested or not - and maybe start out with all of
them nested, that way users can really pick the ones they want easily instead
of scrolling all the way through. A little more padding between jobs would be
nice as well.

I like it though! Keep up the good work.

~~~
perspectivezoom
I tried doing a header bar with company name, but it looked super redundant
for the majority of postings: Company Name followed by Company Name. Problem
is, the first line sometimes contains other information too, so I couldn't
just cut it out. I would have to curate the comment body itself at that point.
Maybe next time.

Bumped the padding a little.

------
spiffyman
Bug report: Doing a Ctrl-F to find my technology or location of choice causes
the job description to get scrolled down, so the top part isn't visible (and
therefore I can't expand the whole description).

As an example, do a search for "Python" and you'll see a desc with this
sentence in it: "We use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS),
ActionScript, MySQL (and some MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own
tools and libraries."

~~~
perspectivezoom
Fixed. While fixing, I found another bug where double clicking within 400 ms
breaks off the animation and prevents the complete callback from firing, but
I'll worry about that another day.

------
piratebroadcast
Im visiting MS but live in Boston, would like to look for jobs there; Computer
location wouldnt work for me. Would be nice to override that.

~~~
perspectivezoom
In its current implementation, once the JS gets your computer location, I just
store the data in window.currentLocation. Until I add the functionality, you
can start a location sort, and modify the latitude longitude coords in
window.currentLocation to Boston in the console. Then click a filter on and
off to trigger a re-sort.

~~~
pbiggar
Great solution! One of the reason I love seeing things like this on HN :)

[I realize this could be read sarcastically, but I mean it sincerely.]

------
bosie
Could you resolve cities/countries to continents? the use-case is quite
simple: if you are open to working in all of Europe or all of Northern
America, it would be great to search for 'Europe' or 'Northern America' etc.

This isn't possible at the moment on the regular thread :/

~~~
joshz
I've been working on another one of those apps. It's a real pain in the ass to
get accurate location. Both NER or regex location extraction and geocoding
services can be slow and inaccurate in variety of ways. The way that brought
me the most success is regex and a tabulated file with city names, coordinates
and some other info. In either case, there's manual labor involved in finding
false positives and negatives.

------
mikegirouard
Yes. Thank you for a location filter. This is a fantastic use of the
geolocation API.

------
morenoh149
I really love hnhiring.com if you could add regex support. and better support
for filtering by location (detect variations of SF, san francisco, bay area,
are one thing) that'd be awesome.

~~~
perspectivezoom
So, to get location, I looked at each entry and typed in the city name, then
ran those locations through the Google Maps geocoding API. To get more
specific locations, I would have to get the address of each company, which
generally isn't posted. Maybe LinkedIn API to grab the address, based on
company name? Haven't played with that one yet.

------
dleskov
"New/changed since last month" would have been a great filter.

------
RogerL
Fantastic. Date of the post might be nice.

------
cwarrior
What stack did you use?

